# Dislocated and Fractured Elbow



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

So I was riding across a footbridge back in July when I hit a wet/muddy spot and the front wheel washed out and I went of the side of the bridge...this was the result: (pics came up in reverse order, but you get the idea)


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

5 months later I'm finally back on a new bike, but it was a pretty crappy second half of the summer!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

That sucks man. I didn't think that elbow dislocations took that long to recover. Most dislocated elbows reduce before the person can even get to the Emergency room. Glad you're finally fixed up though.

BTW I would have been the guy pissing you off and making you cry so I could get a good picture for the surgeon.


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ha, the x-ray folks were definitely not my favorite people that day! And I don't believe that most dislocations take so long to heal, but all of the soft tissues were damaged around the joint and there were bits of bone floating around in there too.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Is that brace carbon fiber? Glad to see you are all healed up.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

wow that is a nice dislocation


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I know all about holding the affected arm/wrist/hand with your other hand. You look down and think "sh!t", what next? Glad you got better.


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nismo--brace wasn't carbon fiber, but a thermo plastic that they molded to my arm. Pretty cool to see....they had a mixture of kitchen and garage tools they used to make it. 

xc--definitely not a good feeling...i was fortunate to not be too far out and have some awesome friends that could take me to the er. And no way I could have let go of it with the other hand, it felt horrible!


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

jmorgan6161 said:


> Nismo--brace wasn't carbon fiber, but a thermo plastic that they molded to my arm. Pretty cool to see....they had a mixture of kitchen and garage tools they used to make it.
> 
> xc--definitely not a good feeling...i was fortunate to not be too far out and have some awesome friends that could take me to the er. And no way I could have let go of it with the other hand, it felt horrible!


I know they are typically thermo plastic. I have similar braces for both arms that I am supposed to wear at night for ulnar nerve issues. Mine are made from smooth white plastic and the dark color and texture made yours look like carbon fiber. It is pretty cool how they make them.


----------

